# لوحات تبكى وجعها ولكن ((بصمت))



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

في بعض الأحيان نرسم لوحات تفيض ألوانها وجعا وألم

حين لا يكون حد للوجع فكلما توقف ... بدأ 

وليس هناك حيلة سوى أن نرسم بصمت


وهنا أخترت لكم بعض من اللوحات التي تحكي وجعها بصمت أيضا ..


أتمنى أن تروق لكم


(( قمة التعب بعد جهد )) ..









(( ألــمـ العمــر )) ..









(( ألمـ الفــقــــر)) ..








(( ألـمـ فقـد حنان الأم)) ..














(( ألمـ الوحــدة )) . .








(( ألم الإنتظـــار )) . .








ودمتم بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

روووووووووعة ياول
بجد حلوووين جدا ومؤثرين
لكل صورة ليها معني وراها
ليها مشاعر واحزان ملهاش حد
ربنا يبعد عنا الاحزان ويبارك حياتك
شكرا ليك ولتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (30 مارس 2009)

صور روووعة.... بجد معبرة كتير 
الواحد لما يشوفهم يحمد ربنا الف مرة على اللى هو فيه 
شكرا وليم ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## رحيق (30 مارس 2009)

يااه هوا انا نقصني تعب فوق التعب

الصوره جميله لكن الام الي فيها  

كبير جداا

كئنه بحكي  

كنئه بيبكي في صمت


صامت لو تكلم  نفض النار والدماء

قُلْ لمن عاب صمتَـهُ

خُلِـقَ الحـزمُ أبكمـا

وأخو الحزم لم تـزل

يـدُهُ تسْبِـقُ الفـمـا

لا تلومـوه قـد رأى

منْهجَ الحـقِّ مُظلمـا

وبــلاداً أحـبَّـهـا

ركنُهـا قـد تهـدًّمـا

وخصومـاً ببغْيِـهـمْ

ضجَّت الأَرضُ والسما

مرَّ حيـنٌ فكـاد يـق

تُلـهُ اليـأْسُ إنَّـمـا

هـو بالبـاب واقـفُ

والرَّدى منـه خائـفُ

فاهدأي يا عواصـفُ

خجـلاً مِـن جـراءته







على فكره انا  بحب ارسم  في الفحم ادرجها  بكون

الوحه غمقه 



وتعبر عن الي في القلب

شكرا الك كثير​​


----------



## eriny roro (30 مارس 2009)

مرسى ليك كتير
بجد تحفة
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدااا

شكرا ليك

استاذ وليم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

صور معبره وتعليقات تعبر 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الصور والتعليقات يا وليم 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## monygirl (30 مارس 2009)

*صور كتير معبرة *
*وفيها احساس حزن شديد *
*اشكرك يا وليم*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

والصور معبرة

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااائع يا وليم

الصوره بتعبر جامد اوى 

شكراااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا وليم موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبعد عنك كل ألم​*


----------



## لي شربل (31 مارس 2009)

ثانكيو وليم ع ها الموضوع الحلو 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .

*




صورة كتتتتتتتتييييييير معبرة حب اطلق عليها 
شاخ زماني وشختي معي 
فهون نحنا نجد الرجل نائم باطمئنان يستظل ببضع اخشاب بلا ثمر 
متروك مع الشجرة بالجرداء يقاسو تستظل بضلو 
من يراهم يخالهم صديقان انفردنا بمكان بعيد 
يشكي كل منهما للاخر غربة الايام ومضي السنين 
بعد أن وحدت بينهم مشاعر الوحدة والحنين 
وانحنت عليه الشجرة تضمه بحنانها وحفرت داخلها مكان ليضع رأسه ويستريح بها 
كأم حنون تحتضن رضيعها .
بهيك فيه يناجيها جمعت الوحدة بيننا وليس لاحدنا مكان غير هون
فدعيني ارتاح قليلا ولا تخافي البعد أو الرحيل .
بيكفي هيك بحتفظ بباقي الصور لحالي .



*​


----------



## لي شربل (31 مارس 2009)

*بعتذر شكري آلك صغر لحاله وطار ع فوق 
ثانكيو وليم ع ها الموضوع الحلو
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .
*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
بيشو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
واحاسيسك الراقية
ودمت بود​


----------



## lion_heart (1 أبريل 2009)

لوحات جميلة جدا و ممكن نطلق عليهم اسم البؤساء ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
زيزا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

رحيق قال:


> يااه هوا انا نقصني تعب فوق التعب
> 
> الصوره جميله لكن الام الي فيها
> 
> ...



شكرا رحيق
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وعلى الخواطر الرائعة فى ردك
وحقا واضح موهبتك فى الرسم
من تذوقك لمعانى الصور واحساسة على تعبيرها
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ايرينى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا وليم على الكلمات الجميله​*


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على الصور المعبرة والموضوع الذي يلمس الواقع ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع مايكل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## ماريتا (17 أبريل 2009)

_جماااااااااااال جدااااااااااااااا_
_بجد فيهم احساس وتأثير جميل اوووى_
_ميرسى ليك يا وليم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*منتهى الروعة عن جد استاذى وليم*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*ويديم علينا جمالك الرائع هاد*
**​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مونى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعة وليم ومعبرة فعلا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (23 أبريل 2009)

الصور في منتهي الروعه والجمال بجد 
فيها تعبير تعجز الالسن انها تقوله او توصله 
بجد مرسي ليك كتير يا وليم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bent_el3adra (23 أبريل 2009)

بجد صور خطيره ومعبره جدا

ميرسي بجد حلوه اوووي


----------



## god love 2011 (23 أبريل 2009)

_*موضوع متميز بجد
والصور معبره والتعليقات بتعبر عن الحاله اللى فى كل صوره
والكلمات كمان مؤثره جدا بجد
دائما متألق فى موضوعاتك
تسلم ايدك
وميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*_​


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وشكرا على دعوتك الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا وليم على الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ياوليم صور رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> ثانكيو وليم ع ها الموضوع الحلو
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .
> 
> *
> ...



حقا انتى الاحلى
لى شربل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وحقا وصف رائع وشاعرى للصورة
وأن دل فيدل أن بداخلك موهبة فنية خلاقة
وكم كنت اتمنى ان اجد وصفك تحت كل صورة
فحقا خلقتى روعة وبهجة للموضوع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
يسوع ربى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## muheb (3 مايو 2009)

لوحاة رائعة تعبر على مضمونها

مرسي على تعبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*صور جميييييييييلة ومعبرة بجد
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
دونا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
ماريتا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
جوجو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
جرجس
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2009)

*رااائع يا وليم بجد*
*احساسها وصلني*
*تسلم ايدك *
*سلام المسيح معاك*​


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
بنت العدرا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مهيب
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
روكا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ميرو انجل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

